# Sommerloch 2010



## Paule (18 August 2010)

Da hier zurzeit ja nicht so viel los ist dachte ich mir wir könnten mal Signaturen bewerten.

Ich habe da schon echt viel lustige und nachdenkliche Signaturen gelesen, leider weiß ich im Moment nicht wer da was alles geschrieben hat.
Daher fange ich mal mit einer an die mir heute ins besonders ins Auge fiel:


> IBFS:
> Die Bitterkeit schlechter Qualität hält noch lange an, wenn die Süße des Preises längst verflogen ist...


Das beste Smilie in seiner Signatur hat Approx!


----------



## Approx (18 August 2010)

Vielen Dank. Fühle mich geehrt. 
Ich musste neulich über den Signaturspruch vom User Aventinus schmunzeln. 





> Wenn alle Stricke reissen häng ich mich auf


 
Approx


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (18 August 2010)

Ich finde ja auch von Befree die sehr geil *ROFL*



> Es gibt nur 3 Feinde im Leben eines Programmierers: Sonnenlicht, Frischluft und das unerträgliche Gebrüll der Vögel ...!


----------



## Cerberus (18 August 2010)

Ich find auch die von unserem Admin nicht schlecht.



> Es ist weit besser, große Dinge zu wagen, ruhmreiche Triumphe zu erringen,
> auch wenn es manchmal bedeutet, Niederlagen einzustecken...


 
Besonders in Bezug auf den hier!! Hab mich zwar schonmal dazu geäußert, kanns aber nur nochmal wiederholen!


----------



## mariob (18 August 2010)

Hallo,
genau den habe ich groß ausgedruckt über meinem Arbeitsplatz.......

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Cerberus (18 August 2010)

Die vom LiLaStern hat auch was:



> Meine 7 Sinne:​Unsinn, Schwachsinn, Blödsinn, Wahnsinn, Stumpfsinn, Irrsinn & Lötzinn.


----------



## marlob (18 August 2010)

Habe gerade den von Johannes F gelesen


> Wer immer nur das tut, was er bereits kann - wird auch immer nur das bleiben, was er bereits ist


Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 August 2010)

ein klassiger, den ich schon bei mehreren usern gesehen habe



> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil



Diese Aussage lässt sich nicht bestreiten


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2010)

Mein Favorit:



> Man muß sparn wo mn knn!



Quelle: *afk*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 August 2010)

auch irgendwie geil 



> Auf der Schachtel stand WIN98 SE oder besser, da hab ich Linux installiert.



Jens Ohm


----------



## nade (20 August 2010)

Oder Cerberus seiner:




> Möglich ist alles - Unmögliches dauert nur etwas länger.


----------



## Paule (22 August 2010)

Klasse!
Aktuelle Signatur von dalbi:


> >>> URLAUB <<<


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 August 2010)

Aus einem ganz anderen Forum:



> Einer Frau Komplimente machen, ist wie Topfschlagen im Minenfeld


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2010)

Gerade entdeckt, auch eine geile Signatur



> Guten Tag, ich bin der Monteur. Sind *SIE* das Problem?



nicht schlecht Dia, könnte mein stammspruch werden


----------



## crash (22 August 2010)

die Signatur vom TagebauCoder ist auch gut. 

```
Die dümmsten Programmierer haben die dicksten Programme.
```


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 August 2010)

auch nicht schlecht, vom dtsclipper



> Das Grauen lauert in der Zwischenablage !!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (23 August 2010)

von maxi::


> *Sende eine SMS mit dem Stichwort "Feuer" an die 112 und innerhalb von 10 Minuten steht ein roter Partybus mit derbem Sound vor deiner Tür.*


----------



## IBFS (26 August 2010)

von edison:



> Die meisten Menschen sind zu gut erzogen, um mit vollem Mund zu sprechen, aber sie haben keine Bedenken, dies mit leerem Kopf zu tun.


----------



## Approx (27 August 2010)

Hinsichtlich des nahenden Wochenendes passt der Spruch von Kollege Mäuseklavier wie die Faust aufs Auge:


> Der Tag ist 24 Stunden lang, aber unterschiedlich breit.


 Approx


----------



## nade (2 September 2010)

Keine Signatur, aber gut:



> Für die meisten Christen ist die Bibel wie eine Software-Lizenzvereinbarung. Niemand liest sie; alle scrollen nur bis zum Ende und klicken auf AKZEPTIEREN


----------



## Approx (4 November 2010)

Hat mich auch zum Schmunzeln gebracht:
Zefix


> Wenn ich einen meiner Finger in eines deiner Nasenlöcher stecke, haben wir beide nen Finger in der Nase


----------



## peter(R) (4 November 2010)

ZitaT

Es ist Krieg, schrie der Tod, warf die Sense weg und sprang auf den Mähdrescher.

vom UnimogHeizer finde ich absolute Klasse.
Habe schon versucht rauszufinden wer den erfunden hat....  leider erfolglos.


peter(R)


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 November 2010)

Hi Peter(R)

Wo der herkommt kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen...
Habe ihn mal in einem anderen Forum gesehen und fand den auch gut.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## peter(R) (4 November 2010)

@ UnimogHeizeR

genau das habe ich auch herausgefunden, dass er durch etliche Foren geistert...  aber immer ohne Quellenangabe 
Der Spruch macht einen doch recht nachdenklich. Mehr noch wenn er gesprochen wird als wenn man ihn liest und eine kurze Pause zwischen der ersten und der zweiten Hälfte lässt.

peter(R)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2010)

Den von winnman finde ich auch gut:



> Elektrotechnik und Elektronik funktioniert mit Rauch (Beweis: Tritt Rauch aus, funktioniert auch das Bauteil nicht mehr)


----------



## Paule (9 Dezember 2010)

Das finde ich auch nett:


> Bitverbieger:
> Gelingt Dir etwas auf Anhieb, so lass Dir Deine Verblüffung nicht anmerken.


----------



## Paule (1 Januar 2011)

Der Spruch von Full Flavor ist genial und vor allem hat er Recht:


> Full Flavor:
> *Lebe so als sei jeder Tag dein letzter - *
> *eines Tages wirst Du recht haben*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Februar 2011)

Die Signatur von MeisterLampe81 hilft mir jetzt Strom zu sparen, die Spülmaschine
bleibt jetzt aus und das Geschirr kommt in den Eisschrank 
Sparen muss ich auf jedem Fall http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42503 :sad:



> Wenn man dreckiges Geschirr einfriert, dann schimmelt es nicht.


----------

